# Chiloscyllium punctatum A.K.A Banded Bamboo Shark - Info WANTED PLEASE



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

_Chiloscyllium Punctatum - Banded Bamboo Sharks_
Info on the above please. : victory:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Jake89 said:


> _Chiloscyllium Punctatum - Banded Bamboo Sharks_
> Info on the above please. : victory:


 :google::whistling2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> :google::whistling2:


Yes i have looked, and i know a fair bit on them but im looking here also for other peoples info and thoughts/experiences with them!

Always better too get more than 1 sorce of information mate : victory:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> :google::whistling2:


if everyone used Google i doubt this forum would exist :whistling2:



Jake89 said:


> Yes i have looked but and i know a fair bit on them but im looking here also for other people info and thoughts/experiences with them!
> 
> Always better too get more than 1 sorce of information mate : victory:


 well said : victory:

no experience with them myself but i'm sure someone will be able to give some advice


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Big, Wet, Marine. :no1:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Esfa said:


> Big, Wet, Marine. :no1:


grrrrrr lol


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Big, Wet, Marine. :no1:


 your knowledge is unfounded dear boy :notworthy:


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

Not advisible keeping as a marine pet, they are fussy feeders and as a rule dont last long, i was going to rehome a baby on behalf of a garden centre but spoke to a shark sprecialist and he advised against it for above reasons , in the end it was rehomed in a aquarium zoo.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Never kept these only leopard sharks and a nurse shark .

but i would think they would be ok if they are already feeding and are kept in a large aquarium with good water quality ,avoid copper cures.

They are pretty sedentary so don`t need room sized tanks .

Try looking on wetwebmedia it is an excellant site .


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> :google::whistling2:


Google isn`t always good if you are completely in the dark regarding a species .

How would you know that the websites you are reading aren`t talking crap if you haven`t a clue yourself.

The web isn`t a catch all much of the info on it is just plain wrong.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

mr dolittle said:


> Not advisible keeping as a marine pet, they are fussy feeders and as a rule dont last long, i was going to rehome a baby on behalf of a garden centre but spoke to a shark sprecialist and he advised against it for above reasons , in the end it was rehomed in a aquarium zoo.


 
I am getting some there is no question about it lol. Im just looking for other peoples advice, and this is the second time i have come across this feeding response. Many say good feeders and you can even hand feed them or train them too stick feed. But you and one other source did mention feeding problems, To my knowledge or what i have gathered is that the feeding problems only really come at very early age as in the wild when they hatch they only eat shrimp ect because of their size, but once you have overcome this they are easy regular feeders on most meaty foods. I supose its the same as royals tbh, they are fussy feeders and its luck or the draw some times you get good ones and then you get your bad ones.

When i buy it i will be buying 2 or 3 purses too hatch them out.

The only thing im struggling with really is compatability. Obviously i know certain fish will nip their fins and other small fish the shark will eat but what i am really looking for is some type of fish that will help clean the tank and the sharks, i was thinking cleaner wrasse but i dont know if that would be eaten. No point in any shrimp or cleaner shrimp as thats part of their basic diet and will just be eaten within seconds of entering the tank haha.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

darwengray said:


> Never kept these only leopard sharks and a nurse shark .
> 
> but i would think they would be ok if they are already feeding and are kept in a large aquarium with good water quality ,avoid copper cures.
> 
> ...


 
Yea i will never use any copper cures in my tanks. What size tanks did you keep your leopards and nurses in? Nurses grow huge dont they?

Water qulity will be fine and i work for an aquatics so im able to get ready mixed salt water and R.O water when ever needed for partial water changes. I have a decent sized tank for them to go into.

I will check that website thanks. Just looking for afew compatable cleaner fish now


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

darwengray said:


> Google isn`t always good if you are completely in the dark regarding a species .
> 
> How would you know that the websites you are reading aren`t talking crap if you haven`t a clue yourself.
> 
> The web isn`t a catch all much of the info on it is just plain wrong.


I think everyone else got the 'joke' part?.. hence the ':whistling2:' afterwards.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i dont ke fish but love looking at some peoples tanks and seeing new fish so i googled this for pictures and saw this 
probs not much help but names a couple of fish that are compatable 
Google Image Result for http://www.saddleback.edu/faculty/janderson/129-2919_IMG.JPG
also this says some fish it can stay with 
http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/sharkprofiles/p/bbbambooshark.htm


----------

